# Fin nor Ahab! Ending soon!



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/261717109975?nav=SEARCH 

Ahab 20 going for cheap. Someone take this steal. Other reels are going for 250.


----------

